# My 2-year anniversary today. Some ramblings and Top 10 Tips. :)



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Daaaaaamn, better grab a snack.  This sucker is LONG.

I've been going at this writing thing for two years exactly, today.  I'm celebrating my 2-year anniversary by putting off my word count goal another day and reflecting here on KB.  

I don't know that I have any insights to share, really.  Nothing new, anyway.  I'm just in one of those moods where I want to look back at what I've accomplished and write it down somewhere.  I recently found some old journals of mine and saw a list of things I wanted to accomplish in my life; I wrote this list about 10 years ago.  On that list was "Write a romance novel".  I didn't remember that it had been a dream for that long.  I had forgotten the things I wanted to do consciously, but I guess my sub-conscience never did.  Good to know I have a working backup of my internal hard drive. 

When I first started in this biz, I knew nothing.  NOTHING.  Nothing about writing, nothing about publishing, nothing about promotion.  I read some articles about Amanda Hocking and Darcy Chan and figured I had nothing to lose by trying.  My first book went up on January 1, 2012.  I just did what made sense when it came to interacting with my readers, even when conventional wisdom said I was doing it wrong.  I've always been a person to make my own way, so I suppose none of this is a surprise to people who know me.  I started making serious money in April and joined KB that same month.  That's when I really started learning the ropes, I think.  There were a lot of good people on here sharing their wisdom.  It was nice to not be stumbling in the dark alone anymore.  Thank you, KB!

Since then, I've written 25 full novels and a couple short stories.  I've probably written 25,000 words here on KB. I think I'm up to 2.7 million words written in two years.  I've been through 2 laptops and have rubbed the letters off the E, S, and N keys of both.  I've gathered about 7,000 followers on Facebook.  I've published one of my series in Brazil in Portuguese.  I've sold many hundreds of thousands of books all over the world. I've given away a lot too. I've made over half a million dollars and hit the USA Today and New York Times bestseller lists for a few weeks.  I've received thousands of 5-star reviews.  I've had people name their pets after me.  And I've received a ton of emails from fans telling me how my work has positively affected their lives.  I am, by all accounts, highly successful as a mid-list writer.

I've learned a few things along the way.  First, that nothing ever stays the same.  Something that works like a charm will soon be overused and then useless as more people catch on or the algos change.

Also, advice given out on KB isn't necessarily the best advice to follow.  We always have to consider the source and then do a "feel test". I don't do it if it doesn't feel right for me, and so far, my instincts have served me well.  I don't listen to the advice if the person giving it doesn't have the results to back up what they're saying.  I always do my homework by checking out a person's books, their rankings, and their reader reviews. It's a pretty simple process to separate the wheat from the chaff.

The truth is, not everyone giving advice knows what they're talking about; and one bit of advice might work for one writer and not work at all for another. There are a lot of factors that go into a successful writing career, and if you're missing any one of them, you might find barriers to reaching your goals.  The key for me has been to work my butt off.  I don't know too many people who work more hours than I do on a weekly basis at this writing/publishing/promotion thing.  I also pay very close attention to what successful people are doing.  Do I emulate them?  To some degree.  But I also follow my heart and listen to my readers.  This has kept me popular but original too.  I'm happy with that. Are there people more successful than I am?  Sure.  Of course.  Lots.  But I'm more successful at this than I was at any other thing I've ever done, and I no longer worry about bills.  That is the life goal I set for myself over twenty years ago and I'm here before official retirement age.  My portfolio will continue to sell units even after I'm dead.  I cannot adequately express how awesome this feels.

I learned that the more successful you get, the more people start demanding things from you, as if you owe them.  That's kind of a sad fact of life.  It can be very depressing, actually; so much so, that it interferes in the writing itself.  People who rooted for you and cheered you on can turn on you and get negative.  I think that's jealousy working on a person's psyche.  People will take from you and then disappear and pretend they don't know you after.  That's also a bummer.  I've just had to pull up the bootstraps and find the internal strength and support from friends and family to move past it.  I think I sound particularly melancholy right now.  I don't mean to.  I'm just thinking back on the highs and the lows, and it would be misleading to say there aren't lows in the business just like there are in any other.

But then there are those people, readers and writers, who make it a point to drop you a line every now and again to check in and see how you're doing, no matter where you are in your career.  There are fans who watch all your reviews and then email you to pep you up when a nasty one pops up.  There are people who will drive ten hours to see me and have me sign a book.  There are people who have never met me in person who will share their deepest secrets and most private goals and dreams with me.  All this makes up for the downer stuff a hundred times over.

I never dared dream that I could become a professional, full-time writer, but here I am doing it.  I consider it a huge privilege to be here as part of this brave new publishing world and know it's my readers and my friends I met mostly here on KB to thank for that.  And my family of course; none of this would have happened without their support, especially my husband's.  He lurks here but will probably never post.  Hi, honey!  He used to watch everything I did and give me dire warnings about the fallout I could expect, but now he just lets me fly.  He knows I never listen anyway.  ha ha

In closing, here is my advice for those working on their writing careers.  This is not advice for the hobbiest; it's for those who see or want to see their writing as a business.  If you're offended by what I put here, well, nothing I can say about that.  You gotta do what you gotta do.  I have definitely lived through the meaning of that expression 'haters gonna hate' over the past year.  Luckily, it's also true to say that lovers gonna love. 

1.  Treat your writing like a business if you want it to perform like a successful business.  Go to work every day that you would in a normal, full-time job.  Put in the hours, just like you've done for other bosses for a paycheck. Write, regardless of whether you feel like writing. You don't tell your other boss you can't work because you just don't feel like it, so don't say that to your writing boss. Now, the readers are your bosses and they deserve and expect excellent work product and dedication to the job.  Above all else, stop making excuses.  No one's interested in that crap.  Just write and write and write.

2.  Invest in your business.  That means good covers done by a professional if you aren't good at it (most writers are not), editing by a professional, formatting by someone or a system that does it right.  It also means time.  Put in the time it takes to study the industry and the genre(s) you write in.  Learn how it's done right and then emulate.  Get help.  Ask for and follow the advice of people who are successful, unless it feels completely wrong for you.

3.  Promote your work.  If you feel weird about promotion, you're doing it wrong.  I don't care how shy you are … advertising and marketing is a very important part of running a business.  If you don't know how to do it, watch successful authors.  Go to their Facebook pages and websites.  Sign up for their newsletters.  Read their blogs.  Mimic what they do without copying exactly. Put your own personality-spin on it.  But don't expect other people to promote your work for you if you're not willing to do it yourself.

4.  Make friends of people you admire.  I'm not saying you should suck up.  That's just annoying.  But be supportive and friendly.  Find other writers like you and trade information.  Offer to help others.  Reach out without being pushy or expecting things from people.  Join book bundles to help cross-promote.  Promote the work of authors you think your readers will like.  When you see their stuff on sale, share the link.  Help your fellow writers because it helps your fellow readers.

5.  Be a good storyteller.  If you weren't born being one, then learn how to be one.  Without good storytelling skills, none of the above tips will help you.  You cannot short-cut this step, and it has to be first.  And it's useless to ignore your readers.  Read those reviews.  Those above anything else will tell you how you're doing in this area.

6.  Find like-minded friends and stay in contact with them through thick and thin.  Air whatever dirty laundry or hurt feelings you have to those couple select friends you can trust and keep it out of the spotlight.  Do it privately, not on your Facebook wall, and never with readers.  Fellow writers are your best bet.  It really does help to have a sounding board for ideas, concerns, angry moments, sad moments, happy moments, etc ... with someone who can truly appreciate what you're going through.  I have made some of my best friends through KB.  It's such a great resource for so many things.

7.  Give back to KB. If you're reading this, I assume you read other threads here and you get a direct benefit from KB.  So why not give back?  Don't keep lurking, join the conversation if you haven't already.  Focus on being helpful and positive. Don't let jealousy or a bad day taint your posts.  People never forget that stuff.

8.  Be yourself.  If you're a great storyteller, and you have what it takes to be a good publisher too, you will have a personality that people want to get to know.  Don't hide behind a fake persona, a fake personality, a fake everything.  Sure, use a pen  name, use your best photo from 50 pounds ago (heh heh), but if you fake everything, eventually people will find out and then be let down.  And you'll have to rebuild your career from almost the ground up.  Don't do that to yourself.

9.  Don't over-commit.  Know your limits.  Push yourself, but don't let others push you.  The more popular your work gets, the more people will demand your time and contributions.  Know that it's okay to say no while at the same time know that other authors who might need your help are out there and you should help the ones you can.

10.  Be flexible.  I can't count the number of times I've said, "I will never..." and then a couple months later, did the thing I said I'd never do.  Things change too fast.  Opportunities rise up that you can't turn away from.  You will change as your writing improves.  Keep your eyes and your mind open.

I guess that's it.  I've written a short story!! Weee!  I hope this helps someone out there in KB land.  Happy New Year, everyone!  And Happy Elle Casey 2-Year Anniversary, too!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Congrats, Elle. You're an inspiration for me and thank you again for all your support here on KB.
> 
> GO, team LKC!


You know I love that shirt!


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Elle, Happy Anniversary and congrats on all the success you've had!

Great tips in this posting of yours and very inspirational. Thank you.


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent post!

And thanks for the word of warning on KB. It's easy to forget that there are no barriers to entry here and this is very much a public space. Some of the so-called advice I've seen here...  (Says the chick who doesn't link her books or anything lol BUT I do connect with people behind the scenes.)

Then again, there's also a lot of gold to be found too.

M


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy anniversary! And thank you for all the time and positivity you put into these boards. I read one of your books before I joined this board (and blogged about it), and was impressed by the way you interact with fans. Happy New Year and I wish you a successful 2014, with lots of lovely books for us readers


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Elle!

Thanks for the look back. Your posts are always interesting. Have a great year!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Twenty-five novels in two years. That is nothing but impressive. Beyond impressive, especially for someone who wasn't already writing! Congratulations! And you gave some great advice in that post.


----------



## S.K. Falls (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats, Elle!  You've always been (one of) my indie inspiration(s). So glad you've become such a mega-success.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, Elle! I always learn so much from your postings. Thanks for sharing and also thanks for making me laugh. Not your postings, your stories. They are awesome! yeah, I'm going all fangirl on ya!


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats on the anniversary. Your posts are among those I always look out for when logging into the Café, so thank you for those 25,000 words, they've been a huge help.

DH

(I'm usually more of a lurker, but thought I'd follow Tip 7 this time!)


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, y'all!!  Super big hugs for my KB family.  

xoxo


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

As always, wise and inspiring.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

You've earned everything you've got, and you give back so much.  Thanks for being around, and thank you for the books you write.

(BTW, I thought this little bit from your advice is just a great rule of thumb for everything: "If you feel weird about promotion, you're doing it wrong." )

Camille


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Happy anniversary, and Happy new year! Thanks for another inspirational post


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Elle! I love how the successful writers on this board are sharing their beginnings and experiences... makes my last four months writing seem like child's play, and just how far I need to go to succeed.


----------



## ScriptLand (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Your publishing scheduling was one of several things I found motivational in 2013.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

Elle - congrats on your success! And thank you for so generously sharing what you've learned. Happy anniversary!


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats on your success! Great post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations, Elle! It has been awesome even in the short time I feel I've been here seeing you do so amazingly well. And you give back so much.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

Happy Anniversary! Thanks for all you do here on Kboards. Meeting with you a few weeks ago really helped change my outlook on some things in the business. Seriously, whenever I start obsessing over something stupid or get distracted I think, "What would Elle do?" It usually gets me back on track.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Elle! Thanks so much for posts like this...I've learned so much from them.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

caethesfaron said:


> Happy Anniversary! Thanks for all you do here on Kboards. Meeting with you a few weeks ago really helped change my outlook on some things in the business. Seriously, whenever I start obsessing over something stupid or get distracted I think, "What would Elle do?" It usually gets me back on track.


Thank you! And, heh heh, be careful with that question. Could get you in some trouble.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy anniversary, Elle! Congratulations on your well-earned success, and thank you for so being so generous in sharing your ideas and experiences.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats! You let me into your fantasy book giveaway a while back, and I remember thinking--wow, is she organizing this all by herself? You're definitely serious when you admit to how hard you work at this. But I have to believe you love every part of it.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations Elle!

Your posts are always inspiring, and make me want to close the forums and get straight to writing.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary. Thanks for sharing, and congrats on all of your success. Sounds like you deserve it


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely, informative post! Sounds like your first two years have been great.  Congrats on the success, and here's to spanking indie publishing into submission for a third year running!


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

High five, Elle! Congrats on a great two year run, and here's to many more!


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

Happy Anniversary and congratulations on your success!!! Great post!


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

I always look for your posts and I always learn something from them, so thanks for writing this.
Happy Anniversary! with hopes of even more success for you in 2014.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations Elle - as usual your postings give light and inspiration. Here's to a magical 2014 to you and your family.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Congratulations, Happy Anniversary and thank you, Elle, for sharing what you've learned with those of us learning the ropes.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## valeriechase (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this! I'm launching my first book in just a couple weeks, and I really appreciate your advice!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

As usual, well done Miss Elle. I couldn't have said it any better.

Congrats on the 2-year mark as well. Many, many more such milestones are in your future.


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Elle. Your work ethic is amazing, and congratulations on your success


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

BEST. POST. EVER.

Should be stickied.

Should be on a bumper sticker.

Really proud of what you've accomplished, Elle. And you help make KB what it is.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. Looking at your book list, it seems impossible for a mere human to keep up that pace.   But I've watched you do it... and I have the proof in my kindle! You are one of the handful of indie's I mentioned that inspired me when I first came out (no... Not that!   De-lurked, silly peeps!) You continue to inspire me! Congrats on your anniversary and Happy New Year!


----------



## Starstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Elle!  Congrats on your success!


----------



## laceysilks (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Elle!

I really needed to read this post. Thirty minutes ago I was driving in the car with my husband and said to him I'm not feeling very well. He asked whether I'm coming down with something. I said no, it's not physical. It's been one of those blue days where I questioned why I'm writing and whether I should continue. In my heart it's the only thing I ever want to do, but not selling enough doesn't exactly pay the bills. And the family has been so patient, it just makes me feel guilty.

It's not an easy career or business, because that's what I'm treating this as, but it's also not one I'm willing to let go. Where am I going with this? Honest posts like yours keep me focused. They show me what I should be doing that I'm not. They kick my a*% and slap me across the face to say "you can do better and more than you are doing right now" - this is a good thing. I need a good dose of reality once in a while. As writers we can sometimes get lost in our own fiction. Just like our characters - no matter how far we push them, there's always a way out (well, most of the time). 

But this is life, and this is business and I will try harder to make it work, to learn and to emulate. 
You've been so helpful and responsive not only to me but to so many others. And now matter what happens down the road, from the bottom of my heart, I will always be grateful for your willingness to share your experiences and your knowledge.
Thank you and all the best in 2014!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy writing anniversary! You've clearly given this subject a lot of thought.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Elle!
Thank you for yet another amazingly informative and enlightening post. Your generosity is inspiring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

Good job and good advice.


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy anniversary, Elle. Love your long posts. You're such an inspiration! Much more continued success to you. Thank you


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely post Elle! I still remember when you made the NYT and USAT lists in the same week (was it last April?) and you were so so ecstatic. I was and am still so unbelievably happy at your success.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Elle, thank you so much for making this post! I really admire the bold, can-do way you've built your career, and I'm so grateful for your willingness to share what you've learned. Happy Anniversary! Here's to even more great things for you in 2014!


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Congratulations Elle! Your success is well deserved and I know that you have made a big difference for a lot of new authors!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your success and your tips are spot on!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Elle. A really impressive record.


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for the great advice. I found myself nodding at most of what you said. Congrats on your 2nd anniversary.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Happy anniversary, Elle! Thank you for being inspiring.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Only 2,700,000 words? What a slacker...



Spoiler



J/K of course, congrats!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations on an amazing 2 years in the biz! You work so hard, it's very well deserved. 

A huge thank you for being so generous. Your tips have always helped me, and I tend to look at your methods as blue print for my own marketing techniques. I think it's amazing that you work with so many authors and run fantastic giveaways that we can be a part of. I'm sure you don't need to do that, but you do and that's awesome!!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations and happy anniversary! What a well-deserved success (I loved Shine Not Burn, by the way).


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Congratulations!  25 novels is some going!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!!  I really appreciate you taking the time to drop in.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice post, and all the more confirming to me that I'm on the right track


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Elle and thanks for all your help and advice you have given us here on KB. I know I can't write as fast as you do but I'm happy in my own little niche.

All best wishes for 2014 and may your writing business thrive and prosper for a long time.


----------



## Island Lady (Dec 1, 2013)

Absolutely fabulous post Elle. Congratulations on your success. It shines out through your words how much you love writing and that you are very generous in sharing your experience. Thank you so much for the time and commitment you and all the authors put into the KB boards.

For someone who is just starting out, spending everyday adding a little bit more to my book, these posts are a little beacon that keep me working when it seems very hard (particularly when I get those huge moments of self-doubt!).


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations Young Lady!

I'm about whooped early in the morning but I happen to swing by. I saw this, and had to sign in to give you some praise on the great 2 years that you have under your belt. Yes, you're wearing the belt of the Champions. 

Keep at it, and make that next half million!

BM


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle! Great post and thank you for always being so generous to share your knowledge here. It's always appreciated. Here's to a even more FAB 2014 for you!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations and happy anniversary!  

You've certainly earnt every bit of your success to date.  I have SO much respect and admiration for your work ethic!

May you continue to go from strength to strength!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Elle, you see this is why your readers love you, you're so positive and nice!

I did a post the other day about getting my first kindle exactly a year ago and discovering indie publishing. I think I downloaded one of your books within the first week. It took me another three months after discovering this world to publish one of my own, and I think I've learned a massive amount in the last year from friends and colleagues like yourself on KB.

It can't wait til I can say it's been two years, and I would be thrilled with even half of your output and success. I hope that 2014 is going to be an excellent year for you, which I'm sure it will be if your publishing schedule is anything to go by!!

In fact I hope 2014 is a fantastic publishing year for EVERYBODY!    xxx


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy anniversary, Elle!  25 books - that's a very impressive tally!  Hope 2014 brings you continued success.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your anniversary, Elle, and Happy New Year!
I always love your words of encouragement. You have definitely been an inspiration.


----------



## mrain4th (May 19, 2013)

Congrats, Elle!  I've loved reading every single one of them!!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on all you've achieved - and thank you for such a good post. 

You deserve the success, don't forget to try and find time to enjoy it!


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you,Elle, for the inspiring account of your two-year journey. Conventional wisdom says a person needs ten years working in a discipline before they can claim to be an expert. So much for conventional wisdom.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you could write a book about your experiences  - Oh wait - you almost have  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Joyeux anniversaire, joyeux anniversaire ....
Just in case you don't know, I'm sooooo proud of you.
Hugs


----------



## Eva Hudson (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy anniversary! What a fab uplifting post to start the new year - thank you. You are an inspiration.

Now... where did I put that WIP...


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats on a fantastic first two years. I suspect the next two will be even more amazing. Thanks for sharing your advice, I'm taking notes!


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for being such an inspiration, Elle. Happy anniversary!


----------



## StraightNoChaser (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy Anniversary and congratulations on your incredible success! What an inspiration. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Absolutely amazing and inspiring. 

2.7m words in 2 years = Over 100k words written per month (and that's not taking into account time needed for editing, marketing, etc.). Wow, you're like the Lara Croft of self-publishing! Fantastic!


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Incredible success story. Thanks for the inspiration, Elle, and for being willing to stick around and share your hard earned experiences!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Also, advice given out on KB isn't necessarily the best advice to follow. We always have to consider the source and then do a "feel test". I don't do it if it doesn't feel right for me, and so far, my instincts have served me well. I don't listen to the advice if the person giving it doesn't have the results to back up what they're saying. I always do my homework by checking out a person's books, their rankings, and their reader reviews. It's a pretty simple process to separate the wheat from the chaff.


So, you've ignored everything I've said on here. I knew it.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> So, you've ignored everything I've said on here. I knew it.


Fred, I ALWAYS listen to you.  Y'all hear that? Always listen to Fred.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Happy anniversary, ELLECASEY, and thank you for the tips!! I've bookmarked this thread.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Elle. What you've accomplished is well beyond awesome. I admire your work, your business acumen, and your sharing attitude. 

May year three surpass those that have gone before!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Elle, you are one of the people who make this place such a treasure. Your output awes me. Wishing you many successful years ahead!


----------



## Cora Jane Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing, Elle! You are an inspiration to me. I hope to meet you someday.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations. Thanks for sharing the tips!


----------



## CWSlater (Sep 26, 2013)

Congratulations, Elle. I always make a point of reading your posts and have learned so much from your generous sharing. Thank you!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

You rock, Elle! It's been awesome to see you storm up the best selling lists.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats, Elle! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Elle, thank you, I always admire how generous you are with your advice, and how solid it is.  Can I ask, do you plan to keep up the writing pace in your third year?

Congratulations on your success! (Not worrying about the bills! Wow.)


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Elle,

Just wanted to say Congrats and tell you that I admire your work discipline and your passion for your work. It's not often someone hears advice like "Find like-minded friends and stay in contact with them through thick and thin. "  - from a writer- this is an indie thing, more than the "traditional" way ---  and I so love this attitude! 

Thank you for sharing your tips for success- it is such an inspiration!
Gabriela


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome post and an awesome career, Elle! (And just the beginning of what I hope will be a very long one, too.) As I sit on the edge of the cliff, about to jump off the edge into writing full-time, I find it especially inspiring and uplifting!

This deserves a...CAT PARADE!!!!










(Not entirely sure what's going on there, but I found it searching for "Cat Parade," so it's fair game.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm struggling... to figure out what IS going on in that photo.


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I'm not saying you should suck up. That's just annoying.


Dang... That's all I've done.

Thanks for the post great, Elle. You're the best! Ugh, I just did it again.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats on everything and thank you so much for taking time to post! You and Hugh are two of my biggest inspirations, and I appreciate both of you more than I can express. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Deena Ward (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations on your tremendous success and thanks for sharing what you've learned. Much inspiration to found here at the WC.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

journeymama said:


> ...Can I ask, do you plan to keep up the writing pace in your third year?


yes, pretty much. I try to slow down and it doesn't work. It makes writing harder.



Matt Ryan said:


> Dang... That's all I've done.
> 
> Thanks for the post great, Elle. You're the best! Ugh, I just did it again.


Telling people they inspire you is never sucking up.  For me, it's motivating.

To everyone who's posted ... THANK YOU!! I sincerely appreciate your warm wishes and kind words. Here's to a spectacular 2014 for all of us!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> Awesome post and an awesome career, Elle! (And just the beginning of what I hope will be a very long one, too.) As I sit on the edge of the cliff, about to jump off the edge into writing full-time, I find it especially inspiring and uplifting!
> 
> This deserves a...CAT PARADE!!!!
> 
> ...


Is someone herding them?


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, Elle, for posting and for being an inspiration. I like that you've built your career your way. I enjoy the reminder that one has to seriously apply oneself in order to make a career. And I'm always seriously awed by your output. Wishing you the best for the next two years!

(And that video of the cat parade is scary--they don't seem to have heads!!)


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Gina Black said:


> (And that video of the cat parade is scary--they don't seem to have heads!!)


If you stop the image, you can see that it's one cat with a small bag on his head. (The bag is easier to see when it's still.) Looks like they took a video of the cat walking from one door to the other, and then compiled all the images into one animated gif so it looks like a line of cats. (Pretty cool, and yet still disturbing even when you know what it is.)

Camille


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats on everything you've achieved so far, Elle. You've been a huge inspiration for me so far in my own career and can't wait to see what heroic feats of writing and publishing you accomplish next.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Congrats on your success and thanks for the post, Elle!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kellie Sheridan said:


> Congrats on everything you've achieved so far, Elle. You've been a huge inspiration for me so far in my own career and can't wait to see what heroic feats of writing and publishing you accomplish next.


I'm flattered. Thank you!

And thanks to all of you who have responded. I really appreciate your support, and I'm glad to know many of you find my posts worthwhile. I guess I'll keep putting them up from time to time. 

Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> m glad to know many of you find my posts worthwhile. I guess I'll keep putting them up from time to time.


If you stop, I'm coming to find you!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> If you stop, I'm coming to find you!


You'd better be coming to so france anyway, buster.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations and well done, yes I did think a couple of times you are fiesty (I would sit and wonder, is she sure she is still married?) and full of fire. To a certain degree you need to be, in order to succeed in this business. I hope you are celebrating and taking time out....


----------



## A Tiger (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats, Elle! WOTF was the first indie series that I read in less than three days and made me forget the real world, so you know I love your books


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Great tips, thank you for sharing. And happy anniversary. And to many more.


----------



## Andrzej Tucholski (Jan 4, 2014)

After numeroues books and articles I've read elsewhere, it's my first day here. And I find post like this to greet me. Thanks!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

And Tucholski said:


> After numeroues books and articles I've read elsewhere, it's my first day here. And I find post like this to greet me. Thanks!


Welcome to the boards!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> BEST. POST. EVER.
> 
> Should be stickied.
> 
> ...


Thaw would be one heck of a bumper!!! 

Thanks Elle for all you are and do. You are so gracious and helpful around here and one of the reasons I love this place. The only problem with tip 7 is that I need to spend LESS time here and more time writing or my readers might lync me for not getting book 6 out!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Elle, 

Thank you for taking the time to write this post. It's really helpful, plus what you've achieved in 2 short years is rather mind-boggling  Happy Publishing Birthday/Anniversary! I've said it before, but you are the reason I found KB. I was poking around your site and I saw your letter to Indie Authors. THANK YOU for that recommendation too, that steered me here.

I wish you the best, and continued success in 2014!

Heidi


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, y'all.  I'm really happy to be here with you and sharing in the good times and the bad. KB is my watercooler!


----------



## lovewriting (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you, Elle, and Happy Anniversary!

I especially love this: "I just did what made sense when it came to interacting with my readers, even when conventional wisdom said I was doing it wrong.  I've always been a person to make my own way..."

It's far too easy for me to get wrapped up in what I think I 'should' be doing, based on what's going on around me.  In the end, when I trust my instincts and run with it, it works.

You're an inspiration - thank you for all you share - and CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------

